# New coffee space



## Riz (Oct 19, 2015)

Moved into a new home recently and managed to secure some space for a dedicated coffee bar. Really enjoying making coffee in the space and thought I'd share it on here.

Over the last few years I've been enjoying filtered coffee more than espresso/espresso based and have accumulated quite a bit of brewing kit.

Recently been exploring and getting back into making espresso again and so my classic has come back into service.

Been visiting the forum more frequently over the last few months and am starting to get the urge to upgrade. I note the landscape has changed slightly from a couple of years ago in terms of what machines/grinders seem to come up as suggestions. Quite fancy a niche to pair it UP with the black gaggia I have (although I'm not sure whether to go for the black or the white.)

Also have been toying with the idea of getting a lelit machine -undecided between the Mara x or Elizabeth. I prefer the look of the Mara but don't like the idea of having to faff about with lubricating the cam etc when back flushing. But then wonder I ought to save my money and maybe just install a PID on the classic...


----------



## THR_Crema (May 20, 2019)

Love this - seeing more people make use of a trolley. The tree is a nice touch to break the space up.


----------



## Riz (Oct 19, 2015)

Thanks @THR_Crema

Got the idea from Alexander Mills on Ig and just rolled with it.

I'd like to get some artwork or maybe some shelves to make use of the space above the trolley. Trying to look for ideas at the moment.

Originally brought a peace lily for the corner but that quickly outgrew the space!


----------



## richwade80 (Aug 25, 2017)

there's some careful cable management going on here.... or photoshop... looks good.


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Nice station, lots of interesting bit and pieces there. Looks fun to use!


----------



## Riz (Oct 19, 2015)

richwade80 said:


> there's some careful cable management going on here.... or photoshop... looks good.


 Well spotted @richwade80! Some D Line cable runners along the wall and wires managed at the back of the trolley mean that they're out of sight, thankfully!



CocoLoco said:


> Nice station, lots of interesting bit and pieces there. Looks fun to use!


 Really enjoying it. Always room for Improvement, though. Tamping mat and knock box for a start!


----------



## allyburns (Sep 27, 2020)

Riz said:


> Moved into a new home recently and managed to secure some space for a dedicated coffee bar. Really enjoying making coffee in the space and thought I'd share it on here.
> 
> Over the last few years I've been enjoying filtered coffee more than espresso/espresso based and have accumulated quite a bit of brewing kit.
> 
> ...


 Lovely wee setup! FYI I too was deciding between the MaraX and Elizabeth, I went for the Elizabeth as I though it a better match for me, and didn't fancy lubing the cam shaft either. The Elizabeth has more control and features than the MaraX. I like the precise control over temperature and pre-infusion. It arrives Monday!


----------



## Riz (Oct 19, 2015)

allyburns said:


> Lovely wee setup! FYI I too was deciding between the MaraX and Elizabeth, I went for the Elizabeth as I though it a better match for me, and didn't fancy lubing the cam shaft either. The Elizabeth has more control and features than the MaraX. I like the precise control over temperature and pre-infusion. It arrives Monday!


 Congrats on your purchase! I think I'd make the same decision if I was ready to pull the trigger too (although I do prefer the aesthetics of the Mara X) but am not sure I can justify it at present. I prefer brewed coffee and have only started tinkering with espresso after a long hiatus so may wait a bit and see how it goes... In the meantime I've ordered a niche grinder from the December batch so that should keep upgradeitis at bay for a short period!


----------



## allyburns (Sep 27, 2020)

Riz said:


> Congrats on your purchase! I think I'd make the same decision if I was ready to pull the trigger too (although I do prefer the aesthetics of the Mara X) but am not sure I can justify it at present. I prefer brewed coffee and have only started tinkering with espresso after a long hiatus so may wait a bit and see how it goes... In the meantime I've ordered a niche grinder from the December batch so that should keep upgradeitis at bay for a short period!


 I'm in the Niche Zero December gang too, what colour did you get? I've gone for white, even that was a hard decision!

A big upgrade from my current grinder, which is this wee guy! I also upgrading from a Silvercrest machine, so quite the upgrade!!!


----------



## Riz (Oct 19, 2015)

@allyburns that is some upgrade for sure! Interesting to see what results you get with the delonghi and Elizabeth combo till the niche arrives!

I opted for the white too in the end. Prefer the look of the white although I think the black would have paired better with my equipment (as it currently is 👀).


----------



## Rapid (Jun 12, 2020)

Nice little set up you have there Riz. Always good to see someone donning a Wilfa along with a chemex, aeropress, etc. Is that a feld 47 I spy?


----------



## Riz (Oct 19, 2015)

Thanks @Rapid. Yeah I definitely enjoy brewed coffee and like dabbling with all of these brew methods.

That is the second iteration of the feldgrind, purchased around the end of 2016/early 2017. Not sure what they were called tbh. Its the one with the coated burrs I believe. Do people still use them or have they swapped them out for the newer versions?


----------



## Riz (Oct 19, 2015)

Updated pic of the coffee bar with the addition of the niche grinder. Wondering whether I should powder coat the classic again and make it white 😂

The wilfa grinder seems a bit redundant now but I do love it and am very familiar with grind settings for various brew methods.


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

Riz said:


> Updated pic of the coffee bar with the addition of the niche grinder.
> 
> View attachment 49419


 Nice setup dude. Saw that Dog&Hat posted this earlier on their Social Media.

On a side note: hows the powerlifting going with gyms being shut etc.? My numbers have plummeted.


----------



## Riz (Oct 19, 2015)

Thanks @Cooffe

Training is okay, it's been a bit stop and start this year. Started a new training block this week just to start building numbers up again so I know exactly how you feel. Always nice to meet lifters who are into coffee 💪🏽


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

Riz said:


> Thanks @Cooffe
> 
> Training is okay, it's been a bit stop and start this year. Started a new training block this week just to start building numbers up again so I know exactly how you feel. Always nice to meet lifters who are into coffee 💪🏽


 Aha yeah - there's a few but not many! Adverse affect is that pre-workouts that use caffeine have little to no effect on me any more. You following any programme in particular or is it a personalised one? I ran the 10 week Coan deadlift in between lockdowns and it seemed to work well, lower back was shot towards the end though so no new PB for me, only a fail at 260kg and a 1RM @ 250kg.


----------



## Riz (Oct 19, 2015)

I don't tend to bother with pre workout. Prefer sipping on a nice cup of light roasted filter coffee on the way to the gym and as I'm warming up 😂. Tasting notes of iron, lots of it!

Just programming for myself at the moment.

A quarter of a tonne deadlift for a 1rm is a serious amount of weight!

If you're on ig follow me there. Always happy to talk lifting/coffee with fellow members


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

Riz said:


> I don't tend to bother with pre workout. Prefer sipping on a nice cup of light roasted filter coffee on the way to the gym and as I'm warming up 😂. Tasting notes of iron, lots of it!
> 
> Just programming for myself at the moment.
> 
> ...


 Yeah I don't bother with pre-workout. Normally ends up being either an espresso or a can of the zero calorie monster.

Will send you a follow now on insta.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Spray that Niche black 😎....oh and get a matching black kettle, some black cups and a black tamper.......i don't think Bonsai trees come in black; unless it's been on fire.

Very nice, very nice indeed.


----------



## Riz (Oct 19, 2015)

A black niche would've been the obvious choice to go along with the general colours of the equipment I had prior but I just preferred the look of the white one.

Not sure about setting the tree alight!


----------



## truecksuk (Sep 22, 2011)

@Rizno little spuds running around looking for something to smash?!


----------



## editor (Nov 8, 2017)

Lovely set up, how are you finding results with the niche compared to your other grinders?


----------



## Riz (Oct 19, 2015)

@truecksuk I have two girls, 6 and 2 years of age. They're really good thankfully and know better than to start having tea (coffee?) parties with their dolls and my gear. They both love being involved in the brewing process and helping out where they can.

@editor I've had it a few weeks now. I'm using it to brew espresso as opposed to the feldgrind just because it's easier and the workflow is so easy in comparison. Nice to be able to pull shots without too much work. I'm not a super taster and don't consider myself an expert by any stretch but the shots I've had it from have been enjoyable, balanced and repeatable. I've used it for brewing some v60s which have been pretty similar to what I'm used to getting from the wilfa svart. I've had some very sweet brews from it. I'm still playing around with finding the right grind setting for various methods and brew sizes hence why I still return to the wilfa at times just because I know it so well.


----------

